# 6 years together, 2 months of marriage



## DashStache (Aug 30, 2012)

My now husband and I have been together for nearly 6 years, married for only 2 months. 

We have a child together and one on the way (about 9 weeks)

I am 23, he is 26.

I was just recently made aware of my husband cheating on me about a month ago. The 19 year old girl had the nerve to call my work, harrass my business page, and meet up with my parents to explain exactly what went on, or her "evidence". Needless to say, i was/ am devestated (this came to light this past wednesday) She claims they were buildin a relationship together and she is pregnant (saying shes due the same week i am). 

I sat from wednesday to sunday at my house waiting for him to tell me tge truth and he refused, hed go between being extrmely nice to name calling because i couldnt stop crying.I finally left Sunday and have been until today. He has been emailing me and last night sat down and explained his version of everything. It was a one night stand, he wants nothing to do with her and will do anything to keep us together... 

As i said i am pregnant and have been extremely nauseous from the beginning but yesterday ended up in the hospital because the sickness got worse, couldnt keep food or water down, stress was getting to me, and i was on the verge of collapsing. I did not let him come to tye hospital for me. Although i let him know the baby is "ok"

I do not know what to do. I am completely shattered by this and have family members whom have never liked him (for extremely ridiculous reasons) tellig me to just call it quits.

6 years together and a month married and this happens. I need help, advice, something to get me moving forward before i fall into this depression i feel coming on.

I keep blaming myself, like i did this because i couldnt keep him happy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sorry this happened to you so early in your marriage. 2 months? What a jerk.

In your case, I would get an annullment. He not only cheated on you, he didn't even have the decency (?) to use a condom and got some other broad pregnant. And she sounds like a winner--who the F goes to the betrayed wife's parents and tells them they fvcked your husband and got pregnant? That is so low classy. 

I wouldn't even be dealing with him at all. 

You are still SO young.

Do NOT blame yourself. His cheating is 100% on him. You did not stick a gun to his head and make him do it.


----------



## DashStache (Aug 30, 2012)

There is no proof of the pregnancy and she refuses to give any. So i dont even know if that part of it is her just trying to get to me and"win" him or what...

Shes also said they had sex the night before our wedding. Which i know for a fact is not true.. and even claims to have done stuff before that. 

The girl is young, and went as far as claiming to have skipped town after showing up to my house last night acting like it was "her mom" texting wondering where she was. 

I know i sound like im making excuses for him to make the situation seem better, but i just do not know what part to believe fully...

Some girl who i dont know who may be trying to make something out to more just to keep him or my husband whom admitted the fault and explained everything in detail and says hes done and wants to keep his family.

Id like to state that my family has not been in my life at all up until now because of this drama. Ive been with him since highschool living with him and everything. So i feel like im losing everything


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

DashStache said:


> There is no proof of the pregnancy and she refuses to give any. So i dont even know if that part of it is her just trying to get to me and"win" him or what...
> 
> Shes also said they had sex the night before our wedding. Which i know for a fact is not true.. and even claims to have done stuff before that.
> 
> ...


Cheating very early in the marriage is a dire sign. 

You two should still be in the honeymoon phase. 

Even six years into a marriage is considered early in a marriage. 

It portends more misbehavior. 

If it was truly a one night stand and this girl is lying, give it a try, but stay alert going forward, like forever. 

Sorry you are hear. 

Ask your husband to do a polygraph, if he resists, he is likely withholding the full truth.


----------



## Mr.not.so.right (Aug 28, 2012)

Would you say you would have rather not downed out until after you give birth?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Check up the phone bill, the back acount. Take a calendar, try to match his whereabouts, the money spent, the calls. Build a timeline on your own.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Hate to say it, but cheating this early in would be a deal breaker for me. You deserve much better.


----------

